# Found help. OP transformer for 1481



## bzrkrage (Mar 20, 2011)

Hi. I have need of a new OP Transformer for my Sears Silvertone 1481.
can anyone tell me the model number or K watts & ohms i need.

I can do the replacement, just need to know what to buy.
Going with Nextgen, i think this is it, any input please.
Edit: the OP transformer needed is the Hammond 1760C (found, for future internet searchers)


----------



## Lincoln (Jun 2, 2008)

looking at the schematic of your Sears 1481, I see it's basically a Fender champ type of setup. 
The transformer you posted above should work, but the transformer commonly used for that type of amp is the Hammond 1750C (3.5 ohm) or the 1760C (4/8/16 ohm) at 5 watts.

I see your amp uses a 6X4 rectifier tube, so overall current flow is going to down a little over the champs. maybe the 1750AX is a good option.


----------



## Lincoln (Jun 2, 2008)

Schematic attached


----------



## Latole (Aug 11, 2020)

Lincoln ,
Don't you think 6V6 need more power than a 3.5 watts OT ? 
I'll go for a 5 watts transformer.


----------



## Lincoln (Jun 2, 2008)

Latole said:


> Lincoln ,
> Don't you think 6V6 need more power than a 3.5 watts OT ?
> I'll go for a 5 watts transformer.


Agreed.
I just saw the "free amp" thread where supporting documents supplied by @greco state the amp is indeed 5 watts. Yes, it needs the larger 1750C or 1760C. What threw me off was the small 6X4 rectifier tube. I wasn't sure it could handle enough power to make 5 watts. I guess it can!


----------



## Latole (Aug 11, 2020)

About the 6X4 , I don't know .


----------



## Yamariv (Jan 15, 2018)

I can't see the OT impedance from the stock Silvertone, make sure you match that as it's just as important as wattage rating.

I buy all my build Transformers from Next Gen, Hammond makes great stuff! Email Jonathan, he'll help you out and knows his stuff! He's also on this forum


----------



## Latole (Aug 11, 2020)

Single 6V6 impedance is 5 K at O.T primary


----------



## bzrkrage (Mar 20, 2011)

Latole said:


> Single 6V6 impedance is 5 K at O.T primary


Ok, so the 5k/8k Hammond 1760C seems to be the replacement I’m looking for .
Thanks gang. I’m going on the Next-gen site, I’ll let you know.


----------



## bzrkrage (Mar 20, 2011)

Received in record time. Once again, Next-gen have done a great job.


----------

